# Need help using a Lezyne floor pump



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

I just received the new pump I ordered (Alloy Drive Floor Pump) but can’t figure out how to operate it. After threading the presta side onto the open valve, a partial push on the handle immediately raises to pressure to 100 or higher. Then if I bleed off a little air (with the button on the brass piece), the pressure instantly drops to 60 or lower. Once only, I was able to get it to work properly (where the pressure went up gradually over several strokes). But, I am unable to repeat it. I tried using the speed chuck (applying the presta side), but it loses any seal as soon as you pump. I don’t understand how the pump works, and appreciate help. Thanks, TB


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

tbsurf said:


> a partial push on the handle immediately raises to pressure to 100 or higher.


This usually means that the pump can't get any air into the tire. Almost always, the reason is that the Presta valve stem is sticking in the closed position. Before you screw on the chuck, tap the Presta valve stem once or twice to unstick it.

If you're already doing that, it's possible you're not screwing the chuck on far enough.


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion, which helps. However, the valve is very hard to remove after adding air. Because it takes so much effort to unscrew the brass attachment (caused by higher air pressure?), I inadvertently touch the bleed button and have to start over again. Any ideas?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Not sure why the chuck (you said valve, but I'm assuming chuck) is hard to remove. Perhaps you're twisting the hose? Don't turn the whole chuck.The chuck has two knurled rings—hold one stationary while turning the other.

With Presta valves, pushing the bleed button only bleeds the pump, not the tube. It just sounds like the tube's losing air. Bleeding the pump helps to keep the chuck from unscrewing removable Presta valve cores, which has been a problem with Lezyne floor pumps. (The bleed button does bleed air from a Schrader tube.)


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds like you are not understanding what is going on.

After your tire is up to pressure and you stop pumping, there will still be air under pressure in the pump. The bleed lets that out. Nothing to do with the air in the tire that is held there by the valve. Then you remove the pump head from the valve.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Open valve. Tap the valve on the tube to 'unstick' it BEFORE you attach the chuck to the tube. Inflate tire. Bleed pressure. Remove chuck from valve. Close valve. Ride bike.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

I have this pump, it sucks. I have to release air manually down to about 60 psi before I screw the hose onto the presta valve. After doing so I can then fill my tire with air. I don't have this problem on my mountain bike as my tires are usually around 35-40 psi. My 10 speed has schrader valves and there is no problem there, even at around 90 psi. Only my road bike that I run 95-115 psi. I guess I don't have the only faulty pump that Lezyne manufactures.


----------



## nacnac3 (Dec 27, 2002)

I have this pump and love it. Tap your valve one or twice before screwing in on and you should be good to go. Best pump on the market IMO.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

I forgot to mention, if I don't release air, the needle rapidly goes up but I know for sure no air is going in. It will get to about 200 psi and the needle will sometimes drop down to the real psi which is right around 100. The pump makes a weird noise and then I can continue putting air in my tire.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I've got the same pump. I've used it no problem for 3 years now.

Open the presta valve and tap it to make sure it opens easily.
Screw on the chuck.
Pump up desired pressure.
Press bleed button to release the air from the pump hose.
Unscrew the chuck.

Profit.

Pretty simple. I can't imagine how this could be difficult.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

SBard1985 said:


> I forgot to mention, if I don't release air, the needle rapidly goes up but I know for sure no air is going in. It will get to about 200 psi and the needle will sometimes drop down to the real psi which is right around 100. The pump makes a weird noise and then I can continue putting air in my tire.


It's quite obvious from your post that you:
1) Don't have a clear understanding of presta valves.
2) Have an equally unclear understanding of your (very high quality) pump. 

Follow the advice in my (and rob's) previous post and it's nearly impossible to have any problems.


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

I appreciate the help, & plan to try it tomorrow in the day. What about the speed chuck? Even pressed all the way down, it doesn't stay attached when I pump air. Also, is there a problem with my pump because it is very difficult to unscrew the chuck to remove?


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

I guess you learn something every day. 

Just curious, why would my method (or lack-there-of) work on a tire with lower psi, such as my mountain bike, but not work on a tire with a higher psi?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

tbsurf said:


> I appreciate the help, & plan to try it tomorrow in the day. What about the speed chuck? Even pressed all the way down, it doesn't stay attached when I pump air. Also, is there a problem with my pump because it is very difficult to unscrew the chuck to remove?


Unlike the thread-on chuck, the speed chuck relies on friction between a rubber O-ring and the valve body to hold itself in place. So if there's a bit of grease or wax or anything slippery on your valve, clean it off and see if that helps. If you have non-threaded valves, the speed chuck may simply not be able to hold on to them. It's designed to go into small recesses on specialty wheels, so it does have its limits.

No idea why the thread-on chuck is difficult to spin off. Make sure the hose is coming out of it in a straight line for some length to preclude binding. Unless you're already doing so, try putting your valve at 12 o'clock rather than 6 o'clock. It could make a difference.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

> No idea why the thread-on chuck is difficult to spin off


Cross threaded? Damaged threads?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

SBard1985 said:


> I guess you learn something every day.
> 
> Just curious, why would my method (or lack-there-of) work on a tire with lower psi, such as my mountain bike, but not work on a tire with a higher psi?


It's all about the pressure. If a valve sticks and has 40psi holding it closed, it will take less force to unstick it than a valve w/ 100psi holding it closed.


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Placing the valve at 12 o'clock makes it easier. I thought I had it working OK, until I cleaned the threads on the valves with WD-40 (to make it easier to unscrew after inflating tire). Now it won't seal. Even screwed on tightly, the air escapes when I pump and there is no pressure reading. What to do now? Is there a problem with my pump? TB


----------



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

I flipped the head so the schrader is out then use a schrader to presta converter.. I find it easier to screw/unscrew this way... well maybe thats only me...


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Everything I think is self-explanatory apparently isn't... Didn't Lennard Zinn spend 5 articles discussing pressure on the gauge vs. pressure in the tire? The whole thing was mind-bogglingly complex once you started considering all the valves involved.


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> Open valve. Tap the valve on the tube to 'unstick' it BEFORE you attach the chuck to the tube. Inflate tire. Bleed pressure. Remove chuck from valve. Close valve. Ride bike.


I have the same pump. This is the same process I use. Works great. 

Pressurizing to 200psi in one stroke means you are pressurizing the pump tube, not the tire. No air is going into the tire because the valve is stuck. Take the pump chuck off, tap the valve until air comes out of the tire. Then put the chuck back on and pump up the tire.


----------



## chiasticon (Aug 23, 2011)

multirider said:


> I have the same pump. This is the same process I use. Works great.
> 
> Pressurizing to 200psi in one stroke means you are pressurizing the pump tube, not the tire. No air is going into the tire because the valve is stuck. Take the pump chuck off, tap the valve until air comes out of the tire. Then put the chuck back on and pump up the tire.


same here. it really is a good pump, but it does require a bit more technique to use than a normal "joe blow" floor pump (or whatever). but it's very well made and you have the advantage that the chuck will never just fly off the valve stem like i've seen it do with other pumps, nor will it pull your valve core out (provided you do hid the ABS button before removing the chuck).

however, i will have agree to that the speed chuck is garbage. over 100psi, it just flies off the valve stems for me. it was good when i first got it, but the rubber inside quickly deteriorated and now it's useless.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

I found that if I put a drop of chain lube (teflon is what I use) into the valve and let it soak in for a minute and then burp it a couple time I do not have any problems after that getting the lezyne started easily for pumping. Basically it helps prevent the valve from sticking.


----------

